# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  اقوال جميلة أعجبتني‎

## ابو عوده

*اقوال جميلةأعجبتني*

*قال المجربون*

*طرحت إحدى الصحف البريطانية سؤالا مفاده : ما المال ؟*
*فكانت الإجابة الفائزة : المال جواز سفر عالمي يمكن لحامله السفر إلى أي مكان ماعدا السماء وهو يجلب أي شي ماعدا السعادة ..*


*لست ضعيفا !!*

*لايوجد إنسان ضعيف ولكن يوجد إنسان يجهل في نفسه موطن القوة.*


*الفاشلون !!*

*الفاشلون قسمان ! : قسم فكر ولم يفعل . وقسم فعل ولم يفكر*


*الحكمة !!*

*نتاج عقول نابهة لتقتات به عقول الآخرين*


*الكبر !!*

*قيل :* 
*ماوجد أحد في نفسه كبرا إلا من مهانة يجدها في نفسه* 
*- إذا أصاب أحدكم وداً من أخيه فليتمسك به فقلما يصيب ذلك*


*ثلاث !!*

*قال أحد الحكماء :*
*ليس لثلاث حيلة : فقر يخالطه كسل ، وخصومة يخامرها حسد ، ومرض يمازجه هرم .*


*قوام الحرب !!*

*قال نابليون : قوام الحرب ثلاثة :* 
*المال والمال والمال*


*الكناس !!*

*الكناس رجل مهمته النظافة ،*
*ويحتقره أناس مهمتهم القذارة .*


*زيادة !!*

*يقول الرافعي :* 
*إذا لم تزد شيئا على الدنيا كنت زائدا فيها .*


*خيانة !!*

*كفى بالمرء خيانة ، أن يكون أمينا للخونة .*


*غرور !!*

*قيل :*
*من رضي على نفسه ، كثر الساخطون عليه*


*الحذاء الضيق !!*

*قيل :* 
*ما فائدة الدنيا الواسعة ، إذا كان حذائك ضيقا ..*


*الفارغ !!*

*الرجل الذي لا رأي له كمقبض الباب يستطيع أن يديره كل من شاء*


*العلم بلا عمل !!*

*لو كان للعلم من دون التقى شرف ،،، لكان أشرف خلق الله إبليس* ...

*لكي تنجح يجب عليك فعل الأشياء التي تظن أنك لا تستطيع فعلها*

----------


## عُبادة

لو كان للعلم من دون التقى شرف ،،، لكان أشرف خلق الله إبليس ...

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): كلام صحيح

شكرا ابو عودة :Icon31:

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------


## دليلة

الموضوع  طرح من قبل مشكور ابو عودة

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
يسلمو
[/align]

----------

